# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Bush Farms

## Neils

Bush Farms
American site but with lots of practical hints and tips with a "natural" slant that doesn't require eating a plate of brown rice to be useful.

----------


## gavin

Would it be better to have one thread per site - then if people want to discuss sites it would be easier to read?  Happy to reorganise the posts that way .... after a bye-bye curry for a New Zealand colleague here on sabbatical, professional entomologist and (back home) semi-commercial beekeeper.  He keeps telling me that he's written a book, so I've just Googled.

PS  I suspect that my carbohydrate will be white rice and nan bread tonight!

----------


## Jon

You could spread some Royal jelly on that nan.

----------

